#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Reuze groot minidisc probleem.

## Bill

Ok ik heb hier een reuze groot probleem.
Door een defecte minidisck-speler is er een minidisk defect. 
toc Read error!

Is er nu nog een mogelijkheid om de info eraf te halen?

En nee. Er is geen back up van de minidisck.
Er staat peperduure info op Die ik weer terug MOET hebben!

Iemand een idee?

(nu aub niet beginnen van moet je maar goed spul kopen of back-up's maken)



Hee ski-djey

----------


## Turboblauw

Bill 
volgens mij is het gewoon einde verhaal, ik heb er althans nog nooit van gehoord kan best zijn dat er iets is, zal eens voor je rondvragen.
succes ermee 

lars

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Mischien is er wel een bedrijf dat deze info kan reden...

Er zijn ook bedrijven die ge-crashte Hard-disk's kunnen uitlezen..
Kost wat, maar dan heb je ook wat...........

SuCCeS

*Showtechniek*

----------


## rieuwert

TOC = Table of contents, of dus wel, tabel met inhoud.

Zonder deze tabel kan de speler niets met de data (eentjes en nulletjes) op de disc.

Enige oplossing is dus inderdaad data-recovery, zie vorige reactie.

----------


## -Bart-

Ik weet niet of je minidiskbay in je pc hebt zitten, maar er zijn programmatjes in omloop voor dit soort rampen.
 Als je zoekt op crash of data recovery en 'data rescue' e.d. kom je al heel wat tegen, ook voor portable media. Dus voor minidisk zal er ongetwijfeld nog hoop zijn.

En dan zijn er altijd nog bedrijven die alle data nog uit een pc weten te halen met brand- en blusschade. Aan gezien een minidisk wat minder gecompliceerd is dan een harde schijf lijkt het me geen onmogelijkheid.

----------


## -Bart-

Het kan idd maar een miniem klein foutje in je toc zijn waardoor je speler hem als "corrupt" ziet. Kleine troost natuurlijk.
Stond er data of geluid op?

----------


## Bill

Er staat geluid op.
Tja iedere minut die er nog opstaat is meegenomen.
En het mag wel iets kosten zolang het niet in de honderden loopt.. Maar goed Ik heb geen md in mijn comp eerst eens op zoek naar die software

Hee ski-djey

----------


## Jori

Heb je het al met verschillende spelers geprobeerd? want wat de ene niwet vreet wil de ander soms nog net wel afspelen. Probeer eens je mdtje te laten afspelen op een profesionele sony speler, mijn ervaring is dat die het niet zo snel opgeeft. suc6!

----------


## Dave

Wat je kunt proberen is met een andere speler een TOC te klonen. Op www.minidisc.org staan manieren om de TOC te kopieren. Je neemt gewoon de TOC van een vol md'tje met 1 grote track erop, en die copieer je naar die andere MD. Je hebt dan wel alles in 1 track staan ,maar wel je muziek terug.

Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## Bill

> citaat:
> Wat je kunt proberen is met een andere speler een TOC te klonen. Op www.minidisc.org staan manieren om de TOC te kopieren. Je neemt gewoon de TOC van een vol md'tje met 1 grote track erop, en die copieer je naar die andere MD. Je hebt dan wel alles in 1 track staan ,maar wel je muziek terug.
> 
> Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.



Kijk dat is idd een hele goede tip!  
Die website is ook heel goed Tanks voor de info. 
Ik heb zelf ook al wat uurtjes rond gesurft maar om een of andere reden die website niet 
gezien.

Maar goed Daar staat idd goede info op. Eerst een schijfje inlezen met 1 groote track erop. En dan JE md speler openschroeven Minidisk eruit mollen en de andere erin stopen zonder de eject knop te gebruiken.Dan denkt je md speler nog steets dat er dezelfde md inzit. En speelt dus 1 groote track af.
Ik heb ook 2 bedrijven ge-emialt die aan data recovery doen.
Mischien dat ik daar morgen van hoor dat 2wacht ik dus nog ff af voordat ik mijn minidisck ga mollen.  :Smile: 

Hee ski-djey

----------


## Dj Calibra

Hey,

Je kan ook gewoon de knop van je eject doorverbinden zodat je hem wel geowon kan openen maar dat ie dat niet "ziet" 




MVG,

Danny

----------


## musicjohn

Ja, inderdaad, even kapje er af, en twee contactjes doorverbinden.

Oh néé !!! gaat niet !!!

Waarschijnlijk is de druk op de "eject" knop juist het moment dat de verbinding van het signaal (lees: stroompje) word doorgegeven (m.a.w. het 'maken' van het contact). Naar mijn mening moet je dus verhinderen dat je "contact" maakt op het moment dat je de eject knop indrukt.

Dat kan eigenlijk heel makkelijk door de printplaat (op de juiste plek) even door te krassen met een scherp mesje, en hem naderhand weer dicht te solderen zodat hij gewoon weer signaal geleid.

Kijk van tevoren in ieder geval heel goed wat er gebeurt op het moment dat je de eject knop indrukt. Dat zal waarschijnlijk per merk MD speler nog verschillen. Bij de één maak je een contact, bij de ander onderbreek je hem juist.

Als je het contact onderbreekt door de eject knop in te drukken dan geld inderdaad de allerbovenste regel van mijn reactie. Als je juist contact MAAKT met de eject knop dan moet je de print onderbreken (op een punt NA de eject knop, om absoluut zeker te zijn)

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.





Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

't was aan de Costa del Sol (tinge-linge-ling)... daar sloeg mijn keyboard op hol (tinge-linge-ling)... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Bijgewerkt door - musicjohn op 03/11/2002  22:44:28

----------


## Juce

Wel leuk heel die theorie over de eject knop te saboteren, maar wat ben je dermee als het een slot-in systeem is...  Dan moet je nog een of ander contact maken om je md eruit te krijgen en weet je speler eht nog, bovendien is dan je MD speler al open want hoe ga je anders je print doorkrassen???  Dan is inderdaad dat probleem van die ejectknop niet meer nodig.

Juce

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

ik heb nog een paar tip's...

1.Probeer een andere md speler, maar geen sony...

2.Probeer het met de Tascam R801

3.Stop de disk in de speler, zet de speler uit, trek de stekker       eruit...duw de stekker er in..zet de speler aan...

4.koop zoiezo een nieuwe md speler, waarschijnlijk is je loopwerk dusdanig kapot, dat er waarschijnlijk een nieuwe in moet..kost +/- 150,-.Heb je nog garantie....wegbrengen..

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Dave

Ik weet niet wat voor een MD-speler je hebt, maar bijna alle sony's kun je voor de gek houden door een bepaalde toets in te houden en DAN de stekker erin te steken. Staat ook wel beschreven.
Geintje met knopjes doorsolderen zal denk ik niet werken, tenzij je een portable hebt. Alle home-decks die ik ken hebben slot-in.
Succes!



Familietheater.nl Eens familie, altijd familie.

----------


## Mark

Er zijn MD-Spelers voor studio gebruik die MD's zonder TOC kunnen lezen. Ik weet zo 1,2,3 niet precies welke dat zijn. Maar ik weet wel bijna zeker dat ze er zijn.

Mark

----------


## Gast1401081

er zijn ook md-plasyers waarin je de md bit voor bit kunt kopieren naar je harde schijf, en omgekeerd. zoek daar eens naar, want als je data in je machine staat kun je hemm dus ook bit voor bit repareren , of snijden en knippen en plakken. 

Verdere vraag : hoe uniek was die data, is er echt nergens meer een backup van?  ( kazaa??)

3-12 trakteer ik op bier met stamppot.

----------


## Bill

> citaat:
> er
> 
> Verdere vraag : hoe uniek was die data, is er echt nergens meer een backup van?  ( kazaa??)



Hmm nee was een orgineel.
Maargoed er komen hier steeds meer bruikbare tips Iedereen alvast bedankt. Zal vanavond eens het een en ander proberen


Hee ski-djey

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik krijg het idee..dat er jingles op jou md staan??

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## cobi

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Wat je kunt proberen is met een andere speler een TOC te klonen. Op www.minidisc.org staan manieren om de TOC te kopieren. Je neemt gewoon de TOC van een vol md'tje met 1 grote track erop, en die copieer je naar die andere MD. Je hebt dan wel alles in 1 track staan ,maar wel je muziek terug.
> ...



Jaja, dus je bent de inhoudsopgaaf van een boek kwijt, en dan kan je dus de inhoudsopgave van een ander boek kopieren en weer voorin het boek plakken waar de inhoudsopgave van kwijt is? En dat klopt het ook zomaar?

Klinkt wel heel spannend! 

Geloof jij trouwens ook nog in Sinterklaas!

----------


## moderator

euhm Cobi, je mag ook gerust serieus reageren, of anders helemaal niet! <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Jaja, dus je bent de inhoudsopgaaf van een boek kwijt, en dan kan je dus de inhoudsopgave van een ander boek kopieren en weer voorin het boek plakken waar de inhoudsopgave van kwijt is? En dat klopt het ook zomaar?
> Klinkt wel heel spannend! 
> Geloof jij trouwens ook nog in Sinterklaas!



Is al de tweede posting van je dat ik lees waar je reageert op 1 citaat uit een posting...

Als je goed had gelezen, had je KUNNEN lezen dat dit een oplossing is om de gegevens terug te halen... Alles wat dan op die minidisc stond/staat wordt dan (bij het kopieren van een TOC van een minidisc die vol staat met 1 track...) ook beschouwd als 1 track... waar je dan eventueel opnieuw het nodige knip en plakwerk kan toepassen...

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## -Bart-

Ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd of onze bill nog succes heeft geboekt...

----------


## joho_elektronics

ALs ik zo iets met een hard disk aan de hand heb steek ik die ne nacht in de diepvriezer en 9 kansen van de 10 kan je er de gegevens weer afhalen
 en in het  andere geval kan je de schijven eens inspuiten met haarlak
dit is wel voor harde schijven  je kan het misschien een probere

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> ALs ik zo iets met een hard disk aan de hand heb steek ik die ne nacht in de diepvriezer en 9 kansen van de 10 kan je er de gegevens weer afhalen
>  en in het  andere geval kan je de schijven eens inspuiten met haarlak
> dit is wel voor harde schijven  je kan het misschien een probere



Kan ik moeilijk geloven, maar ja, er zijn mensen die 'uit ervaring' spreken <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> Maar ik hou het met 'dikke change'

En een harde schijf inspuiten met haarlak??? De pakking van een harde schijf is luchtledig getrokken, kan je dus met je haarlak niet aan, tenzij je je schijf ff gaat opendoen <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

t.a.v. Bill : Is het je nu gelukt? En op welke manier?

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## joho_elektronics

Ja je zal ze even moeten open doen  voor je er met haar lak aan kan 
EN HAARLAK HE GENE GEL!!![:d]





> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ALs ik zo iets met een hard disk aan de hand heb steek ik die ne nacht in de diepvriezer en 9 kansen van de 10 kan je er de gegevens weer afhalen
> ...



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Ja je zal ze even moeten open doen  voor je er met haar lak aan kan 
> EN HAARLAK HE GENE GEL!!![:d]



<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ja, dit terzijde gelaten...


Joho,

Kan je - om het allemaal al iets duidelijker te maken - eens gewone zinnen maken?
Reageren doe je ONDER een citaat, niet erboven.  

Thx



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> ALs ik zo iets met een hard disk aan de hand heb steek ik die ne nacht in de diepvriezer en 9 kansen van de 10 kan je er de gegevens weer afhalen
>  en in het  andere geval kan je de schijven eens inspuiten met haarlak
> dit is wel voor harde schijven  je kan het misschien een probere



hoe vernietig ik gegevens

lol

Als rozijnen liggen te wellen, terwijl het recept krenten vermeldt, zijn die rozijnen dan "zinloos geweld"?

----------

